# Making Cheddar with an Herb Press



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I am wanting to make some cheddar cheese, I love the really sharp stuff. We have an herb press and I was wanting to use it for cheese. But these recipes say a certain poundage of pressure, and this you just twist down. Is there anyway to use it for cheese? Does it have to be exact? 

What is usually used for weights?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't have any experience using an herb press but i can tell you that with cheese the amount of _pressure_ is more important that the amount of _weight_

When pressing cheese the first pressing is just to mat the curd, apply moderate pressure for the time indicated in the recipe, redress the cheese. With the subsequent pressing press with firm pressure, flip redress and press again as tight as you can according to the time indicated in your recipe. Check the screw often and tighten as needed to maintain maximum pressure.

Christy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

Are you *sure* it should be as tight as it can? This herb press will press herb pulp from tinctures so they are completely dry, like you could take it out and put it in your hand and blow it away lol. The press is only like 4 inches across, so not a lot of surface area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never used an herb press. Those instructions are general, use your best judgment 
Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Appears that yes you can. This site says you can.
looks just like my cheese press only smaller.
http://www.mathrespresses.com/HerbalTincturePress.htm


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL, that's the exact press I have! I thought they said you could use it for cheese, but got confused by the recipes referring to pounds. So, when using these kind of presses, you just do like Christy says? I'm afraid I'll make it too dry. 

I am wanting to learn to make our own cheese. Buying organic cheese is expensive, and here I have all this goat milk and can make our own premium, fresh goat cheeses for a lot cheaper, if I can make them taste good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Christy is our resident cheese expert. Try it her way. Honestly, what do you have to lose? 

It isn't rocket science... it's just cheese. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeh but Sara I am having trouble with the patience it is going to take waiting for that cheddard to cure. or what ever it does.  
I do use my press just to let my chevre drain a little an have nice rounds. as I have two sizes


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> Christy is our resident cheese expert. Try it her way. Honestly, what do you have to lose?
> 
> It isn't rocket science... it's just cheese.
> 
> Sara


 You didn't see my mozzarella :nooo

But I'm ready to give cheddar a try, I just love good sharp cheddar yum!


----------

